# Aston Martin Vantage - Full black



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Hello from France for all,

There is a so long time i have not post on DW... sorry

I had the luck to work on a Uk symbol car, so i have decide to present the work

AMV 8 of end 2007 with 17 000 km / 11 000 miles

(sorry for my bad english)








here is at arrival, ready for washing








Foam lance with APC (can be use as a no neutral ph snowfoam for me)

















let the snow action








Yes she is really black 








Snow action on rims








detail work with SV brush


























Rinse...








next, washing with CG maxi suds








need to use the WW quickly due to the sun...








CG Grime reaper in a WB bottle and AG brush

















rims will be dressing later

now claying with sonus



































no too contaminated








taping everywhere


























good mesure with PTG








no mesure on fiber parts








Polishing pad and 3M fine cut compound (black cap)








Front wings working



































Door and handle

















rear wings are more swirled

















so new cutting pad and fast cut 3M (white cap)








these new pads are too large, but the "foam" of the pad are good !



































engine work








APC with brush and microfiber








Dressing with Meguiars All season dressing








Result :








Rear of the AMV8

















After








omagad ! more and more swirled

















need to use LC mini cutting pad








result after finition passage

















Passenger side


































new damage on this door due to the heat of engine exit of the open space at the side of wings








Easy too remove








Before








After



































need to remove dust

















Need a little work on leather with Swissvax

but photos of this beautiful interior





















































Cleaner + MF (i dont like brush for a so new young leather)

















Well, it was dirty

then leather milk SV

















for these rims in titane color, i would gloss effect, so i use JS109

















Well protection with ***** Ital (i just would to test before to have a Ferrari)








it's dry so quickly



































So some final photos :





















































Thanks for Reading


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic job :thumb:

My mate has a DB9 but it never gets cleaned, really annoys me every time I see it


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

fantastic work:thumb:...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Stunning work on a beautiful motor :thumb: if you hadnt guessed I adore Astons


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

nice car
lol the snow foam pix remind me of what happened in my pants when i saw the car lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Work, what camera are you using? Some great photo's :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That is a brilliant job - the finish is incredible. 

Those new red cutting pads look really big - how did you find them to use?


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

My fave car and what a difference, although the last 6 or 7 pics have not come through, any chance that can be fixed. An absolutely top notch job though!!!

If I win that lottery, I WILL be having one of these.........:car:

Gaz


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

That is stunning - gorgeous work, and i love the reflection shots of the light.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> That is a brilliant job - the finish is incredible.
> 
> Those new red cutting pads look really big - how did you find them to use?


yes too big...

but for working polish, not really different than old. Maybe a little more hard... but not in surface, but interior of the foam.

And due do a less thickness than old (due to the fixation), give impression to close of a 3M pad.

But there are definitely too big...

i hope you have understand my explication in my poor english


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Alty17 said:


> Nice Work, what camera are you using? Some great photo's :thumb:


400D + Sigma 17-700

90% of shoots @ ISO 100, and i use gimp for do a little reinforcement of contrast and sharpness


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

ZrS said:


> yes too big...
> 
> but for working polish, not really different than old. Maybe a little more hard... but not in surface, but interior of the foam.
> 
> ...


Thank you ZrS - your English is very good and easy to understand.:thumb:

They look really big - probably only good for bonnets, boots and doors. Just flat panels.


----------



## north007 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in love god that gorgeous:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

beautiful job!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, fantastic job mate! :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

tres bon


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

ZrS: love it love it love it 
one day I have to get or at least drive one 

question though: where do you buy your products? 
again, amazing job! car's perfect, just like I want one


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

*superb!

& Thank You For Sharing That With Us! :argie:*


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

shabba said:


> ZrS: love it love it love it
> one day I have to get or at least drive one
> 
> question though: where do you buy your products?
> again, amazing job! car's perfect, just like I want one


in same shops of all DW members CYC, ECC,...

and some spain shops : carcareeurope, Autocare,

Zym0l : Ebay us


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

ZrS said:


> in same shops of all DW members CYC, ECC,...
> 
> and some spain shops : carcareeurope, Autocare,
> 
> Zym0l : Ebay us


same as me then  thanks mate!

PS: for a frenchman, your english's great !


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

great work there mate and great reflections :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning job on a truly fantastic car


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## dave_chains (Mar 13, 2009)

some of them swirls were shocking! 

Great job though.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guy


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, you've done a brilliant job on the aston


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lovely results and top write-up too mate:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work! Love V8's!


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

excellent job!!!


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Magnifique - superbe! :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent results, well done.

The owner must take better care of this time.


----------



## 10 ft man (Feb 6, 2009)

good job mate, very nice pics


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work that was pretty swirled up.
Liking the 5th from last shot,nice and shiney!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

nice turnaround, finished pics look great


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Superbe travail, ce qu'est une voiture fantastique.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome job


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

How can people let these beautiful cars end up in such condition, it would break my heart seeing these cars liek that!!

That is a truly stunning car, and your detail on the car is superb, its a car that the majority of us can only dream about unfortunately.

A big WELL DONE!!

James


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent Results on a True British legend


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

sex on wheels  top job!!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work! looks amazing


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks amazing, god what i would do to own a car like that...


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work! Love those pictures!!!


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent work and a stunning bolide ! :thumb:

I like those wheels !


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful car and great job , loved the metal flake pop after polishing


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

outstanding work! What a machine!:thumb:


----------



## hovy/// (Apr 21, 2009)

Travail parfait! Perfect work!

Gotta love the Volvo key:


----------



## detaildoc (Apr 18, 2009)

Now, that's exactly why I came to DW, love those Astons. Great job man! :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail! top motor!:thumb:


----------



## alant1000 (Apr 29, 2009)

stunning job, incredible!!


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Incredible detail & could just tell that when you applied the ITAL wax the finish would come out like glass.
Also, liked your pro photo shots.

:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

very sexy mate. I have a couple to do and im just trying to figure out how best to work my camera lol. Its a nikon d300 with a tamron 17-50mm lense.


----------



## madmax (May 3, 2008)

Aston-ishing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

B-E-A-UTIFULL

the car is absolutely stunning.... i just cant stop looking at the pics.

fantastic work


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful work on the Aston:argie: stunning quality photo's:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks great lovely job


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

this is now my nw desktop background...awesome! very good work there mate :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning work. Really enjoyed that one.

Car looks great now

Well done!!

:thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Fantastic job and the photographs are amazing. Really captured the sparkle of the paint. Chapeau.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful work there


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Tres bien :thumb: Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## _Jimmer_ (Feb 12, 2006)

do you know, i would be far to busy admiring the car, than cleaning it, love it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work and finish, agree with you about the new Megs pads being too big, love the older megs pads but won't be buying the new ones because of size.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely finish on the car. It looks fantastic.


----------

